# Prescription refill in Bavaria



## cwm (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello all,
My mom is visiting Germany and just discovered that she doesn't have enough of one of her prescriptions to last the rest of her trip. The medicine is metformin. She is current staying near Vilseck. What would be the easiest course of action to get a refill? She doesn't have travel insurance. Thanks in advance for your suggestions. She is current staying near Vilseck. My idea is find general practitioner, get rx, go to pharmacy and pick up the medicine. Thanks in advance for your suggestions. 

Thanks!
CWM


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think your plan sounds like the quickest and easiest solution. I'm not sure how it works these days in Germany, but generally speaking you'll need a local (i.e. German) doctor to issue the prescription in order to get it filled in Germany. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

